# Quality of aftermarket quarter panels



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello All,
I'm going to need to replace the rear quarters on my 1969 tempest convertible. There appear to be several aftermarket companies that make them. Any advice on which company may be the best or which one to avoid.

Thanks for your help,
Armand


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

ajluzi1957 said:


> Hello All,
> I'm going to need to replace the rear quarters on my 1969 tempest convertible. There appear to be several aftermarket companies that make them. Any advice on which company may be the best or which one to avoid.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Armand


Are you talking about skins? Full quarters are not reproduced for convertibles so you are going to have to find a donor car or splice the reproduction quarters onto your original panels. If the upper section is good on your car then you are in luck. I used a full quarter from Dynacorn and spliced it to the upper section from a donor car. The Dynacorn full quarter fit very nice....probably the best fitting repop panel that I've ever worked with. The radius edge around the door jamb was good....but not as tight as the original panel so I kept the OE edge. It was a lot of extra work but I didn't want to give up that factory look at the door gap. The door gap on the Dynacorn panel was nice and followed the door correctly so it could be used as is and 98% of the people would never say a word about it. The first photo is the Dynacorn panel. The second photo is the OE gap. You can see the Dynacorn gap is pretty close to factory....not perfect but pretty darn close. The remaining pics are from our qtr repair process.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for your response.

Most of the metal appears to be good at the top, I have some rot and rust around the wheel wells. The body shop that I went to told me it would be much less labor to get the panels and have him install than for him to fabricate metal and fix the wheel wells. Also said it would be less expensive than patch panesl. 
Not sure whether to go with skins or the full quarter and have him cut it down.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

ajluzi1957 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Most of the metal appears to be good at the top, I have some rot and rust around the wheel wells. The body shop that I went to told me it would be much less labor to get the panels and have him install than for him to fabricate metal and fix the wheel wells. Also said it would be less expensive than patch panesl.
> Not sure whether to go with skins or the full quarter and have him cut it down.


If the door jamb is still good on your car then it sounds like the skins will work for your needs. The full quarters have the door jamb, reveal edge around the qtr window, the top surface to the deck lid and the rear corner.....all stuff that gets cut off for a convertible because the hardtop is different in all those areas.

Your body guy has a reasonable plan. I would try the skins vs trying to fabricate by hand. The skins might not be perfect but a good body guy can massage the panels to fit pretty nice.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the help! Goodmark has skins available. Do you think they are reasonable quality?


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

ajluzi1957 said:


> Thanks for the help! Goodmark has skins available. Do you think they are reasonable quality?


Not sure. Never used skins on these cars. In my experience it's very hit and miss for what fits well and what doesn't. I think all vendors have some great fitting parts and some that don't quite measure up. If you are going to let someone else repair the quarter then you might want to let him source the replacement panels. That way if it doesn't fit well he will deal with it. I usually don't buy replacement panels until AFTER the body is blasted/stripped/etc. It's not uncommon to discover more damage or rust than you originally planned for. All the sins will be revealed once the car is stripped down to bare metal.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> ajluzi1957 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help! Goodmark has skins available. Do you think they are reasonable quality?
> ...


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

The shaded area is different between convertibles and hardtop cars for 68. (Not sure about 1969 models but I would suspect a similar story..)

As an additional note... The decklid is the same for convertible or hardtops but the hinge pockets are different as are the torsion rods.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## caseynathan (May 30, 2020)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Are you talking about skins? Full quarters are not reproduced for convertibles so you are going to have to find a donor car or splice the reproduction quarters onto your original panels. If the upper section is good on your car then you are in luck. I used a full quarter from Dynacorn and spliced it to the upper section from a donor car. The Dynacorn full quarter fit very nice....probably the best fitting repop panel that I've ever worked with. The radius edge around the door jamb was good....but not as tight as the original panel so I kept the OE edge. It was a lot of extra work but I didn't want to give up that factory look at the door gap. The door gap on the Dynacorn panel was nice and followed the door correctly so it could be used as is and 98% of the people would never say a word about it. The first photo is the Dynacorn panel. The second photo is the OE gap. You can see the Dynacorn gap is pretty close to factory....not perfect but pretty darn close. The remaining pics are from our qtr repair process.


Question about that quarter panel; did you purchase a full coupe panel and trim for the convertible or is that a skin?


----------

